# Which one should i go to?



## Avionknight (29/8/15)

Hey,

Was wondering anyone can give me opinions on this 2 sites ? 
http://www.madeinchina.com/pd/kange...s-steel-03-003-ew-1300-ss-115530#.VeGcrJckTFl

https://www.fasttech.com/

I was looking at the kanger set as i am not very pro yet, prices are similar but i heard that one of them the delivery seems pretty sucky, anyone have some experience with them so that i can try getting one to kick start my vaping road?


----------



## shabbar (29/8/15)

id go with fasttech , shipping takes some time tho


----------



## Avionknight (29/8/15)

shabbar said:


> id go with fasttech , shipping takes some time tho


Ya...i did not want to mention the name, since you mention it haha,...seems to be a infamous problem.


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Fasttech. The postal service they use is very slow unfortunately, but for free shipping, you can't expect royal treatment, now can you?


----------



## Viper_SA (29/8/15)

I placed an order with FT on 23/07/2015. Reached SA custom on 09/08/2015 and has now progressed to Vanderbijlpark finally, but still not in my town. Another order placed on 04/07/2015 also arrived in SA on 09/08/2015,but is till stuck at customs. 19 days apart and arrived in SA on the same date. Should give you an idea of shipping time, but t's still cheap as dirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Same here. Been in JHB for 3 weeks now. Must be backlog for when they ran out of fuel for the trucks....lol. Welcome to the New South Africa


----------



## Avionknight (30/8/15)

Holy smokes....3 weeks >_<" This is the real reason i am hesitating.. i heard so much about their issues, sometimes i wonder if its the customs or the locals.

My friend got his fix from http://www.madeinchina.com/ & http://www.vapeking.com.au/ and it took about 2 weeks or so...now you tell me fasttech is 3 week...T_T....they are China hong kong thou...not sure if it would be better.....


----------



## shabbar (30/8/15)

my orders usually reach SA in around 14 days after they ship , not too bad for the price that you pay.


----------



## zadiac (30/8/15)

Read my post again. *3 weeks in SA*. Fasttech has nothing to do with it.
Fasttech is fast. The shipping is slow. Once shipped it's technically out of FT's hands.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SHiBBY (30/8/15)

You see, shipping goes fairly quickly up until the point where your parcels reach good ol' SA customs, at which point they literally look at each package, determine if it's a bought item or gift, sometimes open it to verify the contents, then create a tax penalty sheet and link it to the parcel. And you know how SA rolls. It' probably one guy walking around the warehouse with a boxcutter and clipboard while klapping Facebook on his Blackberry Bold in the other hand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (31/8/15)

Avionknight said:


> Holy smokes....3 weeks >_<" This is the real reason i am hesitating.. i heard so much about their issues, sometimes i wonder if its the customs or the locals.
> 
> My friend got his fix from http://www.madeinchina.com/ & http://www.vapeking.com.au/ and it took about 2 weeks or so...now you tell me fasttech is 3 week...T_T....they are China hong kong thou...not sure if it would be better.....


@Avionknight Fasttech is a way to save$$ if you've got time as our forum mates have stated. Many new vapers have bought the Kanger sub box and rta and all of them seem to like it.Kanger makes good products. Luck to ya'


----------



## kev mac (31/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Same here. Been in JHB for 3 weeks now. Must be backlog for when they ran out of fuel for the trucks....lol. Welcome to the New South Africa


@zadiac why is the S.A.P.S. so whack? Makes U.S.P.S. seem flawless .(it isn't)


----------



## zadiac (31/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @zadiac why is the S.A.P.S. so whack? Makes U.S.P.S. seem flawless .(it isn't)



You mean SAPO. SAPS is the police, but yes, the police is also whack......lol

Dunno man. I still say it's the backlog from when they were out of fuel.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3FVape (31/8/15)

I think they are similar. As in china, online stores have the similar delivery process. The difference is that which one has the stuff in stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Avionknight (6/9/15)

Gina said:


> I think they are similar. As in china, online stores have the similar delivery process. The difference is that which one has the stuff in stock.



Hi Gina, Could you advise? I saw your supporting vendor from China it seems - 3Fvap? 
Could you advise have you done any delivery to Thailand? Any issues?
Do you have experience with Madeinchina.com and Fasttech? Just be generic, don't worry about it. I want to buy one but as i realize the longer i take to research, new stuff keep popping out. 

I really hate to say if i placed a order and takes 3 weeks than something new came out and i take a fancy and i will be cursing and swearing here.


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

Avionknight said:


> Hi Gina, Could you advise? I saw your supporting vendor from China it seems - 3Fvap?
> Could you advise have you done any delivery to Thailand? Any issues?
> Do you have experience with Madeinchina.com and Fasttech? Just be generic, don't worry about it. I want to buy one but as i realize the longer i take to research, new stuff keep popping out.
> 
> I really hate to say if i placed a order and takes 3 weeks than something new came out and i take a fancy and i will be cursing and swearing here.


@Avionknight I have bought from all the vendors mentioned and they are about the same.As Gina said go with the one that has the item you want in stock.As far as newer versions coming out while you wait for the order to arrive, welcome to vapeing


----------



## zadiac (7/9/15)

Avionknight said:


> Hi Gina, Could you advise? I saw your supporting vendor from China it seems - 3Fvap?
> Could you advise have you done any delivery to Thailand? Any issues?
> Do you have experience with Madeinchina.com and Fasttech? Just be generic, don't worry about it. I want to buy one but as i realize the longer i take to research, new stuff keep popping out.
> 
> I really hate to say if i placed a order and takes 3 weeks than something new came out and i take a fancy and i will be cursing and swearing here.



Learn to live with it, or do not order, but getting mad about it will not help you in any way. We all learned to live with it.


----------



## Petrus (7/9/15)

Hi there. I have ordered some stuff from Vaporfi. 6 Days to reach Johburg. 2 Months to reach my Post-office.


----------



## Avionknight (13/9/15)

Thanks guys, ok than fingers crossed, I had took the plunge and order myself a http://www.madeinchina.com/pd/storm...ic-cigarette-set-silver-c-115709#.VfV7bJckTFk

Placed the order last night, suppose to get it in a 10 days or so. Will update ^^

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## zadiac (14/9/15)

10 days? From China? Good luck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deckie (14/9/15)

Avionknight said:


> Thanks guys, ok than fingers crossed, I had took the plunge and order myself a http://www.madeinchina.com/pd/storm...ic-cigarette-set-silver-c-115709#.VfV7bJckTFk
> 
> Placed the order last night, suppose to get it in a 10 days or so. Will update ^^


10 days not likely but if it does let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avionknight (15/9/15)

Yes sir, and they gave me a 20% discount coupon for
GS PTS01 Micro 5-Pin Passthrough with Android Micro Charger smart way of electronic vaporiz/ White
CouponCode:155841333 

you guys can check it out http://www.madeinchina.com/pd/gs-pt...dx&utm_medium=video&utm_campaign=MIC0915ECIGS

So sharing here if you guys want it. I will have to wait for my order first ..3 days passed ..EXCITED!! hahah


----------



## Avionknight (26/9/15)

12 days has passed.... you are right...



Deckie said:


> 10 days not likely but if it does let us know.


----------

